# Foal movement



## Hollyanna (18 April 2012)

Does this look like the foal moving?  We have had great debates - comments are - it's mare breathing or contracting her muscles!!! Lol 

Mare not looking overly pregnant yet and 8 weeks to go  what do you think?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4jF3bAvIyU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Toast (19 April 2012)

Deffo foal movement!! I often wondered if it was just my mare when she was pregnant but she certainly doesn't do that when she's empty. It's much easier to tell when they're moving if they're in a wriggly mood and give the mare a good boot! I love seeing pregnant mares wriggly tummies


----------



## Enfys (19 April 2012)

I would say so  

No doubt about it at all when they get like this (scroll down a bit): http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=10597527#post10597527


----------



## domane (19 April 2012)

I'd only had my mare for 3 weeks and was desperate to see her belly move - baby rewarded me handsomely last Friday evening by having a party in there!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyHr4-n7kSk

After I'd finished filming, I put my hand on her side and felt that bump push outwards - then got booted.  I was so touched that I burst into tears 

Little did I know that less than 72 hours later I'd get to meet him in person!!!  I'm SO pleased I filmed it when I did!!!


----------



## Hollyanna (1 May 2012)

Update for you - scanned her today and no foal  must have been early on  gutted after 10 months but onwards - we will try again!  x


----------



## cruiseline (2 May 2012)

We not only breed the big horses, but we also have mini's too, because the mini mares grow such a dense winter coat and take so long to shed, they need their back ends and around their teats clipping before the foals are born. Nothing worse than a new born foal getting a mouth full of hair when learning to suckle. Its either the noise of the clippers or the vibration, but it really wakes the babies up and they go crazy, really funny to watch.

It is always a huge disappointment when you have gone so long in what you thought was a pregnancy only to find your mare is empty


----------



## Meandtheboys (2 May 2012)

Hollyanna said:



			Update for you - scanned her today and no foal  must have been early on  gutted after 10 months but onwards - we will try again!  x
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your news................


----------



## Wagtail (2 May 2012)

How very strange! It definitely looked like foal movement to me. Must have been intestinal movement. Was she bagged up at all? Could the scan be wrong?


----------



## Hollyanna (2 May 2012)

Thanks for your words of support!  She should be 290 days now (if she was) ..... I don't think he could miss a foal at this stage if he put his hand in with the scanner? I am more annoyed that I now have another year of waiting - but at least everyone is Ok!   x


----------



## Wagtail (2 May 2012)

Has she come into season at all? Yes pleased everything is okay, but never seen movement like in your footage when a horse has not been in foal. So sorry.


----------



## Hollyanna (2 May 2012)

We did see her squirt like tablespoon full but she did this both before she was originally scanned in foal and after- stud and  vet say its not uncommon - however in hindsight it was because she wasn't pregnant! It deffo wasn't a fully fledged season

We are at a loss what the movement is - we were saying if she wasn't in foal what the hell was it?! I must admit I will still keep an eye out just in case x x


----------



## domane (2 May 2012)

Goodness... that video looks SO much like a foal moving!  As you say, if not then what the hell IS it?   Have you seen it happen again recently?  I would suggest putting your hand there next time and see what you can feel.....


----------



## Hollyanna (2 May 2012)

Hi domane - it happens quite often - maybe I just never noticed it before? Lol until I spent lots of time staring at her stomach!!


----------



## Wagtail (2 May 2012)

I have to admit I thought my dog was in pup a few years ago and told people how I could see the pups moving. Turned out she wasn't in pup! I felt a right idiot as I really could see some movement. But then I realised it was part of her breathing and how it made her move near her loins. But I have to say your film of your mare REALLY looks like there is a foal in there. There is some twitching but then it is like you can see its whole body move. I would be like you and still keeping an eye out around when she is due. The mare at our yard that just foaled hardly ever showed any foal movement. But she had a strapping big colt. She was scanned not in foal to start with!


----------

